# United Airlines "Blue Rising" repaint



## edjbox (Apr 5, 2014)

As of April 2014 there are still several UA planes in the "Blue Rising" scheme. When will they be repainted?


----------



## jis (Apr 5, 2014)

Go to airliners.net and lookup the thread on United fleet repaint and update. I am curious why you think anyone on a mainly Amtrak board would know or care about the nitty gritty timelines of United's paint schemes

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 5, 2014)

IMO looks better than "United Continental".


----------



## edjbox (Apr 5, 2014)

This is the non-rail transportation thread first of all

2nd, it is hard to find that specific thread on airliners.net, I also tried to post a topic on there, but I need to pay for the privilege

3rd, anyone have the link to that topic on airliners.net or whatever


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 5, 2014)

edjbox said:


> This is the non-rail transportation thread first of all
> 
> 2nd, it is hard to find that specific thread on airliners.net, I also tried to post a topic on there, but I need to pay for the privilege
> 
> 3rd, anyone have the link to that topic on airliners.net or whatever


Here a link to the latest incarnation of the UA Fleet Upgrade Status topic at airliners.net.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 5, 2014)

Hmm, you've ridden Chinese trains? Next time ride the green train local from Kunming to Panzhihua, I heard that's the most fun train ride in China. Not if you don't like a little adventure, though.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 7, 2014)

jis said:


> I am curious why you think anyone on a mainly Amtrak board would know or care about the nitty gritty timelines of United's paint schemes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Well, it seems like the strategy of asking here worked! Didn't seem like too much of a stretch, IYAM.


----------



## jis (Apr 7, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious why you think anyone on a mainly Amtrak board would know or care about the nitty gritty timelines of United's paint schemes
> ...


Yes, as in getting redirected where it will be addressed adequately. That was my point in my original post, the part that you carefully elided while excerpting from it.


----------

